# Solved: Wireless Network, Identifying Yet Not Connecting



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok, ill keep it simple.

I connect to the wireless network I want. (By the way, this has just happened in the past few days)

It says Idenfying.....

And thats it. Under it it says "Local", but no "and Internet"

Heres my product info,

Modem: Siemens Speedstream 4100
Wireless Router: D-Link AirPlus Xtreme G; the DI-624
ISP: SBC Global.


Im runing Windows Vista Home Premium on a Toshiba Model:Satillite A135.

If you need any extra information, feel free to ask. I would like to reolve thisn issue as fast as possible!!

-----> Right now I am on the laptop in discussion, conected directly to the ethernet able from he modem.
Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Disable encryption on the router and try to connect. If successful you should be able to re-enable encryption and reconnect.

If unsuccessful, connect both wired and wireless and please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, now the direct connection from router to laptop doesnt even work, so now I am using Router to Desktop.

I re-connected the wireless and wires, and did what you asked, but then I had to re-connect Router directly to Computer. Dont worry, I did that after CMD.

Here,
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : pall
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : CNet PRO200WL PCI Fast Ethernet Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-A1-29-74-70
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 07, 2008 9:21:43
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 14, 2008 9:21:43
PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The ethernet connection looks good but there is no evidence of any wireless capability at all. Not only that, but your Vista has regressed to XP! Maybe you posted the wrong ipconfig /all?


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Gah, dang I forgot to say that the router was directly connected to the desktop-Which has XP-

Please wait a moment- ill hook it up for laptop.
Sorry for mix-up!!


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok, here we go!

All wireless and wired hooked up, and using CMD on laptop!

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\jill>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jill-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5006EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-E3-FE-DB-21
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101 Family PCI-E Fast Etherne
t NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-F4-34-AA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{DC85B7AF-49EA-45BB-8B69-6FA4686D5
5CB}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{9D962ABB-E9C9-43B8-8336-0797BB3AB
15F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\jill>


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Bump. 
Sorry, but I think my parents are going to kill me if this isnt resolved soon...

Sorry


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Both wireless and wired say "Media disconnected." For wired that would indicate something like no cable connected or maybe a bad cable. When you connect the cable do the proper LEDs light on the router and the PC?

With the wireless that would indicate that it is not even attempting to connect to a network. But you do detect networks and try to connect, right?

Since things seem to be so messed up please try the following (it will hurt nothing) and see if that helps matters.

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok, I am going to make sure I am doing everything right.
Yellow cable (ethernet) from router going into wireless router plug-in titled WAN. Then I have a blue cable going from wireless router, coming from a plug-in titled 1, and then the blue cable conecting to back of computer.

This is the same set up I hav had for months. 

Good News: Your previous post helped! I connected to a wireless network found in range, "Maple", and after a few minutes, I got the "Local and Internet". I had never been able to do that before.

Bad New: Maple could only open Google, everything was to slow to respond and the page would not load. I want to connect to my wireless network, "default", but only get "Local"

Help!

All cables are fine.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Not sure what you're telling me. You did the TCP/IP stack repair options?

You can connect to a neighbor's network "Maple"?

Your network has the really unique name of "default"? Do you detect it? Have you disabled encryption?

Are you still getting Media disconnected for the ethernet?

Was that ipconfig in post #3 for a connection to the Speedstream 4100 or to the DI-624?


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok, I am not so great at explaining but I wil try again.

Post #6 of this topic is the one to look at. It is the ipconfig of "Jills" Vista laptop. That was with everything hooked up just as should be. So if I wanted to go somewhere else in the hose, I couls use wireless.

Theeenn, with everything hooked normaly still, and on "Jills" Vista laptop, I ran those TCP/ICP (really no idea if that was it; it was the one from your post thathad me tpe 4 things in CMD). So, I did all those, and restarted the computer. Everything was still hooked up like it should be. I saw the "wireless networks available", and choose "Maple" as the one network to connect to.

Heres the thing, usually when I tried to pick *any wireless network, it would just say local (after the problem occured). Now it sais Local and Internet. I jumped for joy. I clicked IE and i opened Google. Yay! I went to the forum but it would not load! I tried Yahoo and similar sites, but still to no avail.

Yes, my SSID is "default". Do you want me to change it? And I have been to detect many wireless networks including "default". I just get Local and no Internet. Sometimes I can even connect though.

ENCRYPTION HAS BEEN DISABLED WHOLE TIME TOO.

So, now what.. I really appreciate your help *


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You should change the SSID on your router to something unique that you can recognize. If "Maple" isn't your network, there's no telling what restrictions are on that one, and I suggest you not try using someone else's access.

Get the laptop closer to the router so you can find your now unique SSID and see if you can find your own network.


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok, I changed it to "skrzyhome" and picked it up connected to it. 
I got a "Connected Succsfully".
I have full strength, but it still just says "Access:Local Only"
GAHH (Thanks for help)


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Dang I wish this internet would work!!!
Does it matter that I have wireless radio on?
Mst get this fixed


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

With it "connected", let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Here you go:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\jill>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jill-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5006EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-E3-FE-DB-21
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5de:413:1b4a:104%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 09, 2008 11:45:38 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 16, 2008 11:45:38 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234886883
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-F4-34-AA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{DC85B7AF-49EA-45BB-8B69-6FA4686D5
5CB}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{9D962ABB-E9C9-43B8-8336-0797BB3AB
15F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.101%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\jill>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Earlier I asked, "Was that ipconfig in post #3 for a connection to the Speedstream 4100 or to the DI-624?"

I am still waiting for an answer, as it is possible that your answer will speed this thread to a resolution.

Also, in post #16 jill-PC was connected to the DI-624, right?


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Hmmm.....to your first question, im pretty sure it would be the speed stream...Im not sure because the Speedstream is not connected to the computer, its connected to the DI-624, which is connected to the computer. Its been like that forever.

When I have it set-up just like I described, and type in 192.168.0.1, I get the DI-624 page; and when I connect the Speedstream's ethernet cable DIRECTLY into the desktop or laptop, I get the Speedstream page. 

Post #16 was with Speedstream connected to DI-624, with the DI-624 connecting to the desktop. And to clarify more, I also was connected wirelessly to my SSID "skrzyhome", but as I said, just local connection.

So, I think for both your answers, DI-624...I think..Im really sorry for not giving you the best details-please bear with me!
Keep the help coming, I really appreciate it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Both routers are using the same LAN subnet 192.168.0.x. With that setup you almost never get internet access with the 2nd router (the DI-624 in your case). Change the LAN address of either router, say to 192.168.1.1, and you should be working as desired.


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Ehh, so I went to 192.168.0.1, clicked "Wireless" on the side to see options. I then clicked LAN. I saw LAN address and Subnet Mask (I think). The address was 192.168.0.1. I changed it to 192.168.1.1, just like you said. 

I still cant connect and now I can even connect to the DI-624 page..
Any suggestions?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults and try to change that configuration again. Changing the subnet to a non-conflicting one should solve the issue.

You could also consider putting the Speedstream into bridge mode and eliminate the dual NAT layers with all the issues they'll possibly cause.


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

John, I made a mistake. I just had to type in 192.168.1.1 into my browser to open the DI-624.

I will try what you suggested.
Im uploading a pic just to be sure about everything. 

Thanks


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Here-Also when you say "You could also consider putting the Speedstream into bridge mode and eliminate the dual NAT layers with all the issues they'll possibly cause." Is that with the LAN address changed or no?
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What's the current status?


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

The DI has the address 192.168.1.1

And that picture that you gave me is nothing like my speedstream. But, I found it anyway. Dont I need PPPoE if I want to use the desktop??

So,

DI-624-LAN Address 192.168.1.1

Speedstream (for the moment)-Is (this is what it says) PPP is on the modem. This is the normal mode for this modem when connected to a single computer. In this mode, the PPP session is initiated from the modem. Gateways and routers should work in this mode but their configuration may have to be changed to do so (e.g., you may need to have the gateway/router IP address changed to 192.168.1.1).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You configure the PPPoE in the router if you bridge the modem.


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, my dad got fed up with me (impatient person he is), and just called the ISP, and D-Link, even though we both hate to that 

Finally (1 hour later), everything was solved. 
On D-Link, we changed to a Dynamic IP Address, and then had to Clone the MAC address, enabling us to get a WAN IP, and some other stuff
Sorry I cant be more descriptive, my dad did this part.
Hope this helps other people! Most importantly...

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad you got it fixed.


----------

